# dog tribute I came across and liked



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying, and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them.

After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. When he was close enough, he called out, "Excuse me, where are we?" "This is Heaven, sir," the man answered. "Wow! Would you happen to have some water?" the man asked. "Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up." The man gestured, and the gate began to open. "Can my friend," gesturing toward his dog, "come in, too?" the traveler asked. "I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets." The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.

After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book. "Excuse me!" he called to the man. "Do you have any water?" "Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in." "How about my friend here?" the traveler gestured to the dog. "There should be a bowl by the pump." They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog. When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree. "What do you call this place?" the traveler asked. "This is Heaven," he answered. "Well, that's confusing," the traveler said. "The man down the road said that was Heaven, too." "Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's hell." "Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?" "No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind."

Author Unknown


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Yea.....I like that one too Bob. I agree with the author. If you can't have dogs in heaven...send me to hell for hot lunches!

Here's one of my favorite musings, author unknown:

*There may be no hard and fast rules to live by, but here's some helpful hints....

Never criticize another man's dog....even if he asks you.

Smart dog owners never say never, and they never say always. But they always give their dogs the benefit of the doubt.

Few things make me feel better than petting a dog. Worry seems to flow out through my fingertips.

Never brag about your shooting ability, especially before you start shooting.

Why do so many of us think that good equipment is a substitute for practice?

The best shooting instructor is a case of shells.

Always carry a screwdriver that fits your gun.

Everybody misses easy shots.

There are no easy shots.

Before you shoot at something a long way off, think about how long it will take you to get there.

There is no such thing as being too safe with a firearm....any firearm.

Don't hunt with people that make you nervous.

Whenever you find something you really like, buy two or three before they change it or quit making it.

The more remote a gas station is the earlier it closes. It will never be open on Sundays.

If you ask anyone....even a friend...for directions, you'll still get lost at least 50% of the time, maybe more.*

(only half done...more to follow)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Bob Happy Thanksgiving! Best wishes to you and yours.

I like that story too. Wouldn't it be the coolest thing that ever happened if it were true... to walk with my friend again would be heaven. Thanks.

David


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Very good..........

Griffman.


> Whenever you find something you really like, buy two or three before they change it or quit making it.


Last time I found my favorite pair of Sorrel boots I bought 2 pair. My wife claims its an age thing :wink:

:withstupid: :sniper:


----------

